# Ever wonder just exactly what is allowed in your food?



## MiztressWinter (Sep 15, 2010)

Defect Levels Handbook

SO this basically explains what the FDA considers to be "natural or unavoidable defects in foods for human use that present no health hazard", and the maximum levels of these that are acceptable in our food. Even though it poses no inherent hazard to our health, I still think it's pretty darn gross. Lol


----------



## crustpunk82 (Sep 15, 2010)

i pooped in your chicken pot pie and you didnt even notice. haha poop pie


----------



## MiztressWinter (Sep 15, 2010)

......

That's ok sweetie, cuz when you pass out drunk I just might tag you again! This time with COLORED sharpies! Taste the rainbow


----------



## ayron (Sep 18, 2010)

youd be really interested in codex alimentarius


----------



## MiztressWinter (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks. This is def something that interests me.

My bf's father has parkinson's disease from running his own produce company for years, and the pesticides that were used on the produce led directly to his disease. Now he has to use a walker, and often has a hard time speaking. It's so sad...


----------

